# CD Drive will not open, makes grinding noise



## z_cat (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a four year old HP Pavilion with windows XP. Three years ago, the CD drive needed to be replaced so we bought a used one for $10. It worked fine until today. I ejected the tray and it only came out halfway and made a grinding noise. I inserted and ejected it a couple more times and it did the same thing. Then, it finally wouldn't open at all. Now when I try to eject it, the light flashes and it makes the same grinding noise but it doesn't open. 

I tried to eject it from My Computer and it did the same thing. I take classes on the computer and use CD's for class so I need my CD drive. Is there any way I can fix it? I'm a student on a small income and I don't know when I could afford another one. If there's something I could do to get it working again, that would be great. I'll try to answer all your questions. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sounds like the three year old used CD ROM drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

You can insert a paperclip in the hole on the front and try to manually force the cd drive open to get out anything that might be stuck in there.

It sounds like the gears have broken - age, dust, all those things can happen.


----------



## yohanjackman (Jul 9, 2007)

Quick Question....Are you the only person using this system?? I had a problem like this a while ago...My CD Drive started making wierd noises and not opening...I picked it up and shook the daylights out of it...A CD was broken in it....it started working fine again once I got out all the pieces....If you can get it half way open....take a look inside and see if The gears are being hindered from opening by some foreign object...


----------



## z_cat (Oct 16, 2007)

I mostly use the computer. My dad sometimes does but he never inserts anything into the CD drive. There was a CD in it, but when I saw the tray was only opening halfway, I took the CD out. I think I'll try opening it with a paper clip in the hole just to make sure. Looks like I'll probably have to get it replaced. Thanks for the responses.

Edit:

It opened after pushing the eject button over and over. But now it won't close. It grinds when I try to push it in and makes an awful noise. I can see the front gear on the left side. It will work until a certain point, then stops and grinds, but it doesn't look like anything is blocking it or broken. Maybe if I can get it to slid past that point in the gear easily, it'll start working. I know oil probably isn't a good idea. Or is it? Any help?


----------



## yohanjackman (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a Suggestion....Get A New One!...Sounds like something is loose in there...And opening it up to find that may not be your best option right now...You can try sliding it in again to get it to close, but if you try putting in a CD it might take upi residence in there for quite a while....so i don't suggest it...


----------

